# How was your first kiss?



## InflatedSnake (May 30, 2011)

How was your first kiss?

Mine was alright, I was 15 and we hit our teeth together at first, but we just laughed it off and the actual kiss was pretty good! 
How about you?


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 30, 2011)

I totally didn't see it coming... But it was nice :3 i believe I was 15-16, back then.


----------



## Conker (May 30, 2011)

I don't really know how to rate it. I knew it was coming, but I'm a pussy at heart and didn't want to instigate it. It was one of those "end of date" kisses, and I was really nervous because the first date was pretty awkward all in all (could have been worse I suppose).

Kiss was over really fast. 

Listened to very loud music on the way home to calm myself a bit. 

It was memorable only in that I was really nervous, not in any other way. Shit, I don't even like to kiss now.


----------



## Mayonnaise (May 30, 2011)

It was terrible...

I really wish that I didn't remember that moment.


----------



## Zenia (May 30, 2011)

Ugggggh Mine wasn't until I was 20, in an awkward game of sexy truth-or-dare with a guy and another girl. Thinking back on it... it was ok. I was surprised that it happened though.

I haven't kissed anyone for 6 years, but I totally will be in like 2 weeks. I expect it to be great. XDDD


----------



## Ricky (May 30, 2011)

I was 11 or so and it was fucking HOT but the girl stopped doing it so I dumped her and went out with a different girl.


----------



## Kruelty (May 30, 2011)

Impassioned and clumsy. True story: I lost my virginity before I had my first kiss. I was on like my third guy before I started making out. >_<


----------



## Bliss (May 30, 2011)

No kissings. Do not want!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 30, 2011)

It was one of those stupid truth or dare type games... it was alright.


----------



## Mentova (May 30, 2011)

A girl kissed me on the cheek once.

That is the most intimate I have ever been.

:|


----------



## Volkodav (May 30, 2011)

Ricky said:


> I was 11 or so and it was fucking HOT but the girl stopped doing it so I dumped her and went out with a different girl.


 best story ever



Heckler & Koch said:


> A girl kissed me on the cheek once.
> 
> That is the most intimate I have ever been.
> 
> :|


 
omfg somebody catch me cause im gonna faint


----------



## Azure (May 30, 2011)

One of the worst days of my life.


----------



## Rilvor (May 30, 2011)

I'm the only one who has voted great so far? How terribly disappointing FAF!

I don't suffer from social awkwardness though, so perhaps that is why everything went quite nicely. Or maybe I was just lucky!


----------



## Ozriel (May 30, 2011)

How was mine? Average I guess. Then again, I was 13.


----------



## Jashwa (May 30, 2011)

Voted haven't, but that's not technically correct. A girl kissed me when we were 16, but I didn't kiss her back so I don't count it.


----------



## Volkodav (May 30, 2011)

this thread reminds me of a memory i have. I remember when I was a young lad, around 14 y.o me and my friend got drunk and made out on webcam for some guy that was like 19
now that i look back on it it was really creepy :\

but my first one? alright


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 30, 2011)

My prediction that, considering our collective furfaggotry, most people wouldn't have had their first kiss yet proved to be correct.

You're all dateless wonders.


----------



## Mentova (May 30, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> You're all dateless wonders.


 Story of my life. :V


----------



## Volkodav (May 30, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> My prediction that, considering our collective furfaggotry, most people wouldn't have had their first kiss yet proved to be correct.
> 
> You're all dateless wonders.


 omg awww thats so cute


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 30, 2011)

foreveralone.jpg
actually this guy tried to kiss me but I thought he was going for a hug and accidentally hit his head with mine because he was so damn short. he was mad lol
i didn't really want to kiss him anyway >>
i am one of those people who is waiting for that SPECIAL SOMEONE OMG, so likely never D:


----------



## Volkodav (May 30, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> foreveralone.jpg
> actually this guy tried to kiss me but I thought he was going for a hug and accidentally hit his head with mine because he was so damn short. he was mad lol


 oMFG THIS IMAGE IS PRICELESS


----------



## Mentova (May 30, 2011)

Clayton the way you are creepin' on this thread is... well, creepy. >_>


----------



## Volkodav (May 30, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Clayton the way you are creepin' on this thread is... well, creepy. >_>


 
im not doing nothing and im going to bedsee you there


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 30, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Clayton the way you are creepin' on this thread is... well, creepy. >_>


 
When is Clayton NOT creepy?


----------



## Rilvor (May 30, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Clayton the way you are creepin' on this thread is... well, creepy. >_>


 


Clayton said:


> im not doing nothing and im going to bedsee you there


 
Here learned what he's doing right now from  here.


----------



## Bando (May 30, 2011)

It was pretty good, I'm not exactly sure what else to say about it.


----------



## Rouz (May 30, 2011)

One of the few thing another person has done that I will never forget. Ever ever ever


----------



## Volkodav (May 30, 2011)

Rilvor said:


> Here learned what he's doing right now from  here.


 Ugh that mustachio guy is so goddamn creepy
this is also good
[yt]EVcyNANK5cY[/yt]


----------



## Kiru-kun (May 30, 2011)

I wouldn't know, I've never been kissed.


*FOREVER ALONE ;A;**
*


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 30, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Ugh that mustachio guy is so goddamn creepy
> this is also good
> [yt]EVcyNANK5cY[/yt]


 
[yt]V6zS5_G9AEs[/yt]


----------



## Volkodav (May 30, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> [yt]V6zS5_G9AEs[/yt]


 [yt]15S0g8pG6HU[/yt]


----------



## FireFeathers (May 30, 2011)

I've always been a skank. Kissin' boys in Kindergarten- that kid immediately cheated on me, ran over to another girl and kissed her too. My heart was broken for all of 10 seconds. Worst break up ever. Then he ended up being gay when i saw him again in highschool. 

Not counting stupid various other kissing events like spin the bottle and chase down boys in the neighborhood and scare them by kissing them, my first was when I was 17. We knocked teeth together really badly. Then I couldn't get over the fact that his spit tasted like my spit, and how stupid his face looked. Best kiss eeevvverrrrrrr


----------



## TreacleFox (May 30, 2011)

Hasn't happend yet. :[


----------



## Icky (May 30, 2011)

Fantastic. Me and my girlfriend are really ...well, awkward about this sort of thing, but we got over it for a bit. Flowers and bench swings and such.

:3


----------



## InflatedSnake (May 30, 2011)

Rouz said:


> One of the few thing another person has done that I will never forget. Ever ever ever


 D'awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Lemoncholic (May 30, 2011)

My problem wasn't really the kiss itself, the kiss was nice but there was the other part of "Oh shit I've been practically forced into a relationship with this guy and now I'm kissing him and I don't even like the guy". One one hand I wanted to enjoy the kiss on the other I wanted to pull away and shout that I'd made a mistake

So yes... romantic


----------



## Radiohead (May 30, 2011)

My first kiss was with another girl. I was 12, she was 16. My nervousness made me worry over it more than I should have. It was average on my end, but she was a pretty great kisser. 

A lot of people ask me why/how I ended up doing that with someone that was 16. Simply put, she was my brother's girlfriend and thought it would be _hilarious._


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 30, 2011)

Was expecting more depression from this thread.
Honestly I'm impressed.


----------



## Thatch (May 30, 2011)

No one wants to get their face close to my ugly mug :V


----------



## InflatedSnake (May 30, 2011)

Thatch said:


> No one wants to get their face close to my ugly mug :V


 Don't be so sure .


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 30, 2011)

Thatch said:


> No one wants to get their face close to my ugly mug :V


 
That's the depression I was looking for!


----------



## Heliophobic (May 30, 2011)

InflatedSnake said:


> How was your first kiss?


 
Â¦: |


----------



## Thatch (May 30, 2011)

InflatedSnake said:


> Don't be so sure .


 
Please refrain from these creepy comments. I don't know you. :V



Hateful Bitch said:


> That's the depression I was looking for!


 
It's not depression, it's comedic exagerration. :V

The correct form would be "No girl tried to make out with me", while I never showed I want to nor made any steps towards doing it either.

I honestly don't see the appeal of kissing and never felt the craving for it. Maybe I'll change my mind eventually. But for now, it just seems... gross an unnecessary :V


----------



## Radiohead (May 30, 2011)

Thatch said:


> I honestly don't see the appeal of kissing and never felt the craving for it.


 
Straight up; lip and mouth kissing can be kind of gross. I much prefer skin kisses. Mouth kisses always have these weird disgusting noises. Blech. Touching and skin kisses are so much better. Making out is overrated.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 30, 2011)

Thatch said:


> It's not depression, it's comedic exagerration. :V
> 
> The correct form would be "No girl tried to make out with me", while I never showed I want to nor made any steps towards doing it either.
> 
> I honestly don't see the appeal of kissing and never felt the craving for it. Maybe I'll change my mind eventually. But for now, it just seems... gross an unnecessary :V


 
!!!
my lyf
how i go on now 

KISSING IS EVIL
LIPS ARE THE DEVIL
AND SALIVA IS HIS POISON


----------



## Recel (May 30, 2011)

I never dare to kiss a girl. Im shy like that.


----------



## InflatedSnake (May 30, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Please refrain from these creepy comments. I don't know you. :V



Sorry mate.


christopher11 said:


> I can say that it was great!   I can  remember it forever. And I want to say your question is heart  touching.


 Aww,  thank you.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 30, 2011)

My first what?


----------



## Darkwing (May 30, 2011)

Never had one yet. 

I probably would have my first kiss by now if I was straight. I'm not socially awkward or anything, I've flirted with guys, it's just that it's hard to find another hot guy who's actually willing to kiss another guy lol.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 30, 2011)

I was 15 and very drunk and my sister's equally drunk ex kissed me. I was like .____. and I didn't kiss him back and I hardly felt anything so it doesn't really count. So no, never been kissed, really. ._.


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2011)

I have yet to have one of those :[


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 30, 2011)

Willow said:


> I have yet to have one of those :[


 
:* there


----------



## Alstor (May 30, 2011)

I'm holding off on it for someone I see it for it.

Yeah. That's the reason why. Right.

;~;


----------



## Plantar (May 30, 2011)

Eh. T'was at bad moment of time in my life.


----------



## Ekho (May 30, 2011)

I was kissed on the cheek by my friend with whom I went to junior prom, but I really wouldn't count that.  Besides that, I haven't had it yet. :I


----------



## jeff (May 30, 2011)

it was really awkward
i was kissing a friend of mine because i had never kissed a girl before and the girl i really liked was more experienced and i didnt want to fuck it up

but, even after the practice, when that kiss happened it was still goofy and bad but i was pretty thrilled that we kissed


----------



## Cam (May 30, 2011)

Mine was with a girl I liked in 7th grade, so I was like 13.

Technically I dont remember my first 'kiss', but I do remember my first 10 minute make out session xD


----------



## Spatel (May 30, 2011)

I've had a few kisses and all of them have been terrible. The only constant in all of them has been me. I guess I'm just bad at kissing.


----------



## Corto (May 30, 2011)

I don't think mine counted. We were both drunk off our asses, in a moving bus so we knocked heads a few times, continued to snort rum through the nose through the whole ordeal (!) and we puked when we finished. She tasted like tobacco.
Oh and the only reason we did it was because some older guys promised us free beer if we did it. It was actually pretty pathetic, we stopped being friends afterwards.
EDIT: Also I was 18.


----------



## Larry (May 30, 2011)

I couldn't handle myself not posting this.
[yt]AYC2FUutdKA[/yt]

Mine was at a birthday party when I was in 6th grade. It was Spin the Bottle, and I got to kiss the birthday girl. We were both hesitant, so it was a quick one the lips. 

Does that count? o.o;


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 30, 2011)

It was booooring. Very one-sided, like kissing a mannequin almost, but squishy. That girl was a cold fish.
And we never went further than that before she dumped me over the phone over financial shit.


----------



## Irreverent (May 30, 2011)

This thread makes me happy for the outliers.


----------



## Jashwa (May 30, 2011)

Thatch said:


> No one wants to get their face close to my ugly mug :V


 


Harebelle said:


> My first what?


 Oh c'mon you two...


----------



## Unsilenced (May 30, 2011)

Oh wow. 

I thought I was going to be Forever Alone guy again, but apparently this entire forum is full of losers like me. :v


----------



## Bliss (May 30, 2011)

Not only losers but people too neurotic for intimacy. D;


----------



## Volkodav (May 30, 2011)

FireFeathers said:


> I've always been a skank. Kissin' boys in Kindergarten- that kid immediately cheated on me, ran over to another girl and kissed her too. My heart was broken for all of 10 seconds. Worst break up ever. Then he ended up being gay when i saw him again in highschool.
> 
> Not counting stupid various other kissing events like spin the bottle and chase down boys in the neighborhood and scare them by kissing them, my first was when I was 17. We knocked teeth together really badly. Then I couldn't get over the fact that his spit tasted like my spit, and how stupid his face looked. Best kiss eeevvverrrrrrr


 awww yeeaaa it's so awesome when your childhood friend turns out to be gay

i remember i used to have sleepovers with this kid i knew in gradeschool n and he was always really effeminate and we'd wrassle n wahtnot

Little did I know our wrassling sessions would spur his gay gene and now he goes to school w/ my sister and asks about me constantly B]
Bitch wants my cock so badly and hes *sssoooo hot* so im gonna give it a try


----------



## Thatch (May 30, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Oh c'mon you two...


 
It's her fault, there'd be plenty of time for that if she flew over here. What I said is still true :V


----------



## Ley (May 30, 2011)

I feel like a terrible person because I laughed when I saw how long the 'haven't been' list was. 
I still feel terrible. /cutcut

ANYWAYs. I loved it. My best friend had started it in his kitchen- had pushed me against wall, sitting on the counter, legs wrapped 'round him- one of those. In fact within a space of a half hour we'd made out for a full twenty minutes. Even when my mom had come to pick me up I ran to his room because I 'forgot' something and kissed him on his bed real quick. He was surprised after that last one (I'd never kissed before, but apparently I was 'good' at it. He's had a buncha girlfriends so Iunno.)

(In the first one in his kitchen, we didn't stop till his brother came in and was like WOAH :O

I was 15, last january. C: Nowadays, he's still my best guy friend and we're bros, and he's happy with his girlfriend and all of that fun stuff- I'm still happy that it was him and not some douche that was after my ass last year. 

c:


----------



## Volkodav (May 30, 2011)

Ley said:


> I feel like a terrible person because I laughed when I saw how long the 'haven't been' list was.
> I still feel terrible. /cutcut
> 
> ANYWAYs. I loved it. My best friend had started it in his kitchen- had pushed me against wall, sitting on the counter, legs wrapped 'round him- one of those. In fact within a space of a half hour we'd made out for a full twenty minutes. Even when my mom had come to pick me up I ran to his room because I 'forgot' something and kissed him on his bed real quick. He was surprised after that last one (I'd never kissed before, but apparently I was 'good' at it. He's had a buncha girlfriends so Iunno.)
> ...


That was nice


----------



## Jashwa (May 30, 2011)

Thatch said:


> It's her fault, there'd be plenty of time for that if she flew over here. What I said is still true :V


 That is true. YOU visited HER last time. It's her turn. :V


----------



## SnowFox (May 30, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> That is true. YOU visited HER last time. It's her turn. :V


 
What? Thatch stalkedvisited harbls?


----------



## Xenke (May 30, 2011)

Some of these people... I think they're lying.


----------



## Spatel (May 30, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> Not only losers but people too neurotic for intimacy. D;


I think social anxiety disorder is the primary culprit here.

Alcohol is the best medication, I've found.


----------



## Thatch (May 30, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> That is true. YOU visited HER last time. It's her turn. :V


 
Hush, this is not public info :V



SnowFox said:


> What? Thatch stalkedvisited harbls?


 
You saw nothing.



Spatel said:


> I think social anxiety disorder is the primary culprit here.
> 
> Alcohol is the best medication, I've found.


 
Bullshit, tried it, it does nothing :V


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 30, 2011)

Willow said:


> I have yet to have one of those :[


 
Aww, I love you, though, Willow-chan. :c


----------



## Jashwa (May 30, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Hush, this is not public info :V


 Now it is :3

GUYS THERE WERE ALSO ADORABLE PICTURES OF THEM.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 30, 2011)

Why have so many people not gotten their first kiss yet?

Of course... I have to include myself in that list.


----------



## Recel (May 30, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Why have so many people not gotten their first kiss yet?
> 
> Of course... I have to include myself in that list.



Because they are morons who cant see when a girl (or guy) is hiting on them, and they dont know how to do it when they want to get closer to someone else... or maybe its just me. :C


----------



## Radiohead (May 30, 2011)

Because it requires social interaction.


----------



## Spatel (May 30, 2011)

Our generation is the first generation raised to compulsively put the pussy on the pedestal.


----------



## Bambi (May 30, 2011)

My first kiss was awesome, because getting kissed by a guy who knows his thing feels good.


----------



## Ley (May 30, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Some of these people... I think they're lying.



Who d'you think is lying?


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 30, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Why have so many people not gotten their first kiss yet?


 
Because furries = dorks.
And dorks aren't social winners.


----------



## Thatch (May 30, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> Aww, I love you, though, Willow-chan. :c


 
No fair D:



Jashwa said:


> Now it is :3
> 
> GUYS THERE WERE ALSO ADORABLE PICTURES OF THEM.


 
SHUT YOUR WHORE MOUTH, CAT >:c



Ley said:


> Who d'you think is lying?


 
All the people who said they had that aren't married :V


----------



## SnowFox (May 30, 2011)

Aww post the pictures :3


----------



## Xenke (May 30, 2011)

Ley said:


> Who d'you think is lying?


 
Oh please, I can't say things like that.

Those people who said "good" though, they mad suspicious.


----------



## Volkodav (May 30, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Oh please, I can't say things like that.
> 
> Those people who said "good" though, they mad suspicious.


 Nobody has ever been kissed ever.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (May 30, 2011)

Pretty average. In comparison to my later lovers, my first girlfriend was a pretty bad kisser.


----------



## Takun (May 30, 2011)

Terrible.

Reason: I missed.  Hahahaha.  Was so nervous.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 30, 2011)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> Pretty average. In comparison to my later lovers, my first girlfriend was a pretty bad kisser.


 
Unless it's something like this, or a rather hard press, I don't see what makes a bad kiss. But I'm a novice, so I wouldn't know. :V


----------



## Nylak (May 30, 2011)

Mine was a total waste. Either way, I guess it was average. Not really enjoyable, especially since I didn't "like like" the other person.  XD


----------



## Tabasco (May 30, 2011)

Sloppy and gross. :[

I think he thought my face was food.


----------



## Xipoid (May 30, 2011)

Depressing poll you have there.


----------



## SnowFox (May 30, 2011)

I'm surprised how many people "didn't like" the other person. I thought I was alone. Lemoncholic's story is pretty much the same for me. It probably would have been nice if I actually liked the guy, but it was just "meh". Worse things happened after.


----------



## Xenke (May 30, 2011)

Blues said:


> Sloppy and gross. :[
> 
> I think he thought my face was food.


 
If anything, that just means you look delicious. Obviously. :V


----------



## Vibgyor (May 30, 2011)

I had my first kiss last week. T'was good.


----------



## Cocobanana (May 30, 2011)

It was kinda forced on me by someone who was eager to fool around with a virgin. Ah well, it's my fault if anyone's.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (May 30, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Unless it's something like this, or a rather hard press, I don't see what makes a bad kiss. But I'm a novice, so I wouldn't know. :V


 
Not a bad kiss, just not a great kiss. I voted for average on the poll.


----------



## Volkodav (May 30, 2011)

Keroro said:


> I had my first kiss last week. T'was good.


 
i

ong
omg
catch me *faints*


----------



## 8-bit (May 30, 2011)

Like most things in my past, I cant remember.


----------



## Icky (May 30, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Oh please, I can't say things like that.
> 
> Those people who said "good" though, they mad suspicious.


 
I haven't had much to compare it to, so that's fine.


...she _is_ a clarinet player, though :3


----------



## Xenke (May 30, 2011)

Icky said:


> I haven't had much to compare it to, so that's fine.
> 
> 
> ...she _is_ a clarinet player, though :3


 
I said 'good', not 'great'. :V

Y'all peeps is fine.


----------



## Frokusblakah (May 30, 2011)

Terrible, we were both hammered and dumb.  :F


----------



## Thatch (May 30, 2011)

Takun said:


> Terrible.
> 
> Reason: I missed.  Hahahaha.  Was so nervous.


 
And got the dick in your mouth instead? :V


----------



## Larry (May 30, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> Depressing poll you have there.


 
OP should've made the poll public.

_Scandalous~_


----------



## Icky (May 30, 2011)

larry669 said:


> OP should've made the poll public.
> 
> _Scandalous~_


 It is. Click on the numbers :3


----------



## Larry (May 30, 2011)

Icky said:


> It is. Click on the numbers :3


 
I so n00b. 

Holy shit, I am surprised.


----------



## Rouz (May 30, 2011)

Whiskey Dick :C


----------



## Iudicium_86 (May 30, 2011)

My first kiss was with a cousin. Was pretty awesome and so wrong >:3


----------



## Volkodav (May 30, 2011)

Rouz said:


> Whiskey Dick :C


 im sorry


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (May 30, 2011)

What first kiss?


----------



## Lobar (May 30, 2011)

If it didn't stop at the kiss, is everything that followed included for this thread's purposes?


----------



## Corto (May 30, 2011)

This forum is filled of people even sadder than me, which is quite an accomplishment. I am almost willing to mail my lips to the first gal to ask for them and have an incredibly creepy kissing session.


----------



## Volkodav (May 30, 2011)

Corto said:


> This forum is filled of people even sadder than me, which is quite an accomplishment. I am almost willing to mail my lips to the first gal to ask for them and have an incredibly creepy kissing session.


 
ME
PLEASE ME


----------



## Corto (May 31, 2011)

I suspect you posses a penis and balls, Clayton. This doest not bode well for our nonexistent relationship.


----------



## Volkodav (May 31, 2011)

Corto said:


> I suspect you posses a penis and balls, Clayton. This doest not bode well for our nonexistent relationship.


 
I do, but I can pretend I'm a girl for you. I will put on a dress


----------



## Fenrari (May 31, 2011)

Slightly awkward with a girl who I later realized I didn't really love.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (May 31, 2011)

Ummm, I don't like to think about it, she was an ugly bitch.


----------



## Fenrari (May 31, 2011)

Grey Wolverine said:


> Ummm, I don't like to think about it, she was an ugly bitch.


 
 You let your first be an ugly bitch?


----------



## Kryn (May 31, 2011)

Well, lets see. I was 13, snuck out of the house to meet the girl down the street and i donno why but one of her friends was there and dared us to do it. We "dated" for a week after that and she dumped me for some guy I never knew. I didn't kiss anyone else for 8 years.


----------



## InflatedSnake (May 31, 2011)

larry669 said:


> I so n00b.
> 
> Holy shit, I am surprised.


 
Hehe .


----------



## GadallaRune (May 31, 2011)

I don't remember my first kiss. Unless you count either me kissing every single girl in my Kindergarten to 1st grade class, or you count the next door neighbor when I was in 4th & 5th grade. She was 2 years younger than me and we kissed _a lot_. But, then we moved away, as it usually was being a navy brat.


----------



## Kiru-kun (May 31, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Why have so many people not gotten their first kiss yet?


 

Well for me, It's cause I'm a terrible person, and no one wants to kiss a terrible person ]:


----------



## Bliss (May 31, 2011)

I'd kiss every smooch virgin in this thread. Not with my lips, though. :V

Buahahahaa.


----------



## Volkodav (May 31, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> I'd kiss every smooch virgin in this thread. Not with my lips, though. :V
> 
> Buahahahaa.


 ... wait what


----------



## keretceres (May 31, 2011)

I put terrible, but in hind sight I would have to opt for HILARIOUS! -We had no idea how, so we opted to face  suck like they did in the movies... only to have copious amounts of saliva well up in both our mouths. We did NOT want to swallow each others' saliva for some reason [Bearing in mind not too much later we were swallowing other things >_<] and ended up huddling over the toilet spitting out spit! Good times ;B


----------



## Glitch (May 31, 2011)

It was good minus the fact that the girl I was dating turned out to be a total fucking whore.


----------



## Thatch (May 31, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> I'd kiss every smooch virgin in this thread. Not with my lips, though. :V
> 
> Buahahahaa.


 
Umpa umpa, I'm deuterium.


----------



## Kiru-kun (May 31, 2011)

Every time I come in this thread, and look at the list. I leave in a sad mood



FaF. I'm sad ]:


----------



## Michi-Jinx (May 31, 2011)

Behind my friends workplace while they we're on break, was enjoyable though cutely awkward ^^


----------



## ramsay_baggins (May 31, 2011)

Truth or dare when I was about 14-15. It was awkward, but it was with the guy I was totally infatuated with at the time.

I now hate his guts, so Idk how to feel about it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 31, 2011)

Never had a first kiss.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 31, 2011)

Uncomfortable for the both of us and is now protected by a non-disclosure agreement.


----------



## VoidBat (May 31, 2011)

Average, I guess.
Then again, I was only 11.


----------



## Thatch (May 31, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> Every time I come in this thread, and look at the list. I leave in a sad mood
> 
> 
> 
> FaF. I'm sad ]:


 
This isn't a reasonable reaction.


----------



## ~Maelstrom~ (May 31, 2011)

Glitch said:


> It was good minus the fact that the girl I was dating turned out to be a total fucking whore.



Yeah, that about sums it up for me too.


----------



## Urbanwolf (May 31, 2011)

hmm..pretty..awkward, not bad but awkward. 2nd one was much much better though haha It was in a school stairway that was covered in dr.suess paintings by the art club. haha then i got carried up the stairs.


----------



## MaskedJackal (May 31, 2011)

I've yet to have my first kiss.

I'm also not too excited to have it because judging by what I've read in this thread, the first kiss sucks.


----------



## Itakirie (May 31, 2011)

....*foreveralone.jpg*


----------



## Aetius (May 31, 2011)

If a spent less time playing Re-enacting the UN's missions in Lebanon in Garry's Mod, then I think maybe I would have a chance.


----------



## Bad Voodoo (Jun 1, 2011)

My first kiss was at a school dance. We made out for like 2 minutes. It was sloppy and lots of tongue was used. She definitely was the type to mess around in the first date.


----------



## Isen (Jun 1, 2011)

Pretty perfect


----------



## InflatedSnake (Jun 1, 2011)

Bad Voodoo said:


> My first kiss was at a school dance. We made out for like 2 minutes. It was sloppy and lots of tongue was used. She definitely was the type to mess around in the first date.


 Sounds gross :V.


----------



## cad (Jun 1, 2011)

Never had one, as I've never cared about anyone enough to do so.
Which is fine by me, as I've not wasted that opportunity yet. I'm saving that opportunity for when I finally meet him.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 1, 2011)

I love this thread. I didn't know the bunch of us  were social rejects THAT much :V


----------



## cad (Jun 1, 2011)

I blame my autism.
(oooh so ORIGINAL blaming it on a syndrome)


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 1, 2011)

B.P.R.D said:


> I blame my autism.
> (oooh so ORIGINAL blaming it on a syndrome)


 You can't blame not having a first kiss on autism.


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 1, 2011)

Can I blame my first kiss on me being a massive slut later on?

Does it work that way?


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 1, 2011)

mine was at 15 with a prostitute in a mental hospital.


what the fuck, younger me?


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 1, 2011)

Skift said:


> mine was at 15 with a prostitute in a mental hospital.
> 
> 
> what the fuck, younger me?


And thats the story of how you got aids


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 1, 2011)

Clayton said:


> And thats the story of how you got aids


 
i don't have aids shut up

but seriously like what the hell me

what
the 
hell


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 1, 2011)

Skift said:


> i don't have aids shut up
> 
> but seriously like what the hell me
> 
> ...


 Fine w./e
herpes
chlamydia

idfk.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 1, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Fine w./e
> herpes
> chlamydia
> 
> idfk.


i don't have any stds dood


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 1, 2011)

Skift said:


> i don't have any stds dood


you kissed a prostitute


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 1, 2011)

Clayton said:


> you kissed a prostitute


 
i didn't have sex with a prostitute

edit: well i guess that depends on how you look at it tho


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 1, 2011)

Skift said:


> i didn't have sex with a prostitute
> 
> edit: well i guess that depends on how you look at it tho


_>Implying you can't get STDs through kissing_


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 1, 2011)

Clayton said:


> _>Implying you can't get STDs through kissing_


 >implying i didn't get checked at a clinic after


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 1, 2011)

Skift said:


> >implying i didn't get checked at a clinic after


 You were a child, I don't think getting checked for STDs after you kissed someone is your first plan.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 1, 2011)

Clayton said:


> You were a child, I don't think getting checked for STDs after you kissed someone is your first plan.


 
I wasn't _that_ dumb as a kid. You can believe whatever you want, dude. But as soon as I got out, I went to a clinic. I was pretty paranoid.


----------



## cad (Jun 1, 2011)

Clayton said:


> You can't blame not having a first kiss on autism.


Yes I can if it made me ignore people my age, thus avoiding social interaction, thus no possibiliy to meet anyone, thus no first kiss.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 1, 2011)

Skift said:


> I wasn't _that_ dumb as a kid. You can believe whatever you want, dude. But as soon as I got out, I went to a clinic. I was pretty paranoid.


 <u<
I will.



B.P.R.D said:


> Yes I can if it made me ignore people my age, thus avoiding social interaction, thus no possibiliy to meet anyone, thus no first kiss.


 No that's your issue. If you can't go out and meet someone, that's you.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 1, 2011)

Clayton said:


> <u<
> I will.


 do it you won't


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 1, 2011)

Skift said:


> do it you won't


 Yes I will, I'm already imagining you making out with a prostitute and getting STDs you bugchaser you
imkidding


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 1, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Yes I will, I'm already imagining you making out with a prostitute and getting STDs you bugchaser you
> imkidding


 
does it turn you on? notkidding


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 1, 2011)

Skift said:


> does it turn you on? notkidding


no it doesnt


----------



## InflatedSnake (Jun 1, 2011)

Skift said:


> does it turn you on? notkidding


 YES! 

...Oh wait you were talking to Clayton.
/foreveralone :V


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 1, 2011)

InflatedSnake said:


> YES!
> 
> ...Oh wait you were talking to Clayton.
> /foreveralone :V


 Australian, ehh


ForevertakenbyClayton


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 1, 2011)

mine was good for me but totally bad for my partner because i SUCKED at it XD


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 1, 2011)

InflatedSnake said:


> YES!
> 
> ...Oh wait you were talking to Clayton.
> /foreveralone :V



it's too bad really

i have ZERO interest in people anymore

you've just arrived too late my good sir


----------



## Valdin (Jun 1, 2011)

My first kiss, huh? She jumped me!!

That was like five years ago or something. I dated this pretty interesting girl (who eventually turned out to be a slut) whome I believe dated me purely out of pity.

The kiss itself was alright. Unexpected and lacking quite a bit of emotion (I was 11...), but alright.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Jun 1, 2011)

Valdin said:


> My first kiss, huh? She jumped me!!
> 
> That was like five years ago or something. I dated this pretty interesting girl (who eventually turned out to be a slut) whome I believe dated me purely out of pity.
> 
> The kiss itself was alright. Unexpected and lacking quite a bit of emotion (I was 11...), but alright.



11? O_O i had mine when i was 15..after 5 months of dating one guy..how come i'm the only one who hasn't either kissed a whore or ended terribly?


----------



## Thatch (Jun 1, 2011)

Urbanwolf said:


> how come i'm the only one who hasn't either kissed a whore or ended terribly?


 
This statement is in dire need of sense.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Jun 1, 2011)

Thatch said:


> This statement is in dire need of sense.



hmmm...actually i don't even know what i typed. I'm half in a daze and have been sick..


----------



## Thatch (Jun 1, 2011)

Urbanwolf said:


> hmmm...actually i don't even know what i typed. I'm half in a daze and have been sick..


 
This is a crime worse than drunkposting. At least drunkposting looks funny :V


----------



## Valdin (Jun 2, 2011)

Urbanwolf said:


> 11? O_O i had mine when i was 15..after 5 months of dating one guy..how come i'm the only one who hasn't either kissed a whore or ended terribly?


 Hehe... ^^'

But I've been single for the past, like, year (after dating a single person on another continent who I've never even met over the internet for another year), so my love life really isn't that amazing at all. =/


----------



## InflatedSnake (Jun 2, 2011)

Clayton said:


> ForevertakenbyClayton


 I submit .


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 2, 2011)

Terrible, horrible, nightmare-inducing. I demanded that my Mom never do it again :V


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 2, 2011)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> Terrible, horrible, nightmare-inducing. I demanded that my Mom never do it again :V


 What


----------



## InflatedSnake (Jun 2, 2011)

Clayton said:


> What


 This x100.


----------



## Branch (Jun 2, 2011)

his tongue strayed pretty far from my mouth, so it was less than amazing.


----------



## Lexion12 (Jun 2, 2011)

No not yet I'm afraid.To be honest,I'm rather bitter about it...But I digress...


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 2, 2011)

I kissed your mum and she liked it. ~


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 2, 2011)

Does kissing a snake count?


----------



## Bliss (Jun 2, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Does kissing a snake count?


Only if tongue was used. :3


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 2, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> Only if tongue was used. :3


 
Well it stuck its tongue out afterwards, how about that?


----------



## Booski (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm 15 and have yet to kiss a boy, :C /sob


----------



## Ji Unit (Jun 2, 2011)

My first kiss was at 14 after I moved to America. I was playing D&D (tabletop) with my then-boyfriend and he kissed me because we defeated a beholder after getting separated from the rest of the party. That was an awesome campaign!

It wasn't all that great but we were so giddy that we ended up saying it was "like so awesome omg"


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 2, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Does kissing a snake count?


 I hope it sticks its fangs into your forehead next time


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 2, 2011)

It was horrible.

It was with a girl.

I did not even like her.


----------



## InflatedSnake (Jun 3, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> It was horrible.
> 
> It was with a girl.
> 
> I did not even like her.


 Lol then why did you kiss her?
Unless she kissed you without consent.... in which case have her arrested for sexual assault. :V


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 3, 2011)

InflatedSnake said:


> Lol then why did you kiss her?
> Unless she kissed you without consent.... in which case have her arrested for sexual assault. :V


 
Because I hate myself.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jun 4, 2011)

Removed


----------



## Garfang (Jun 4, 2011)

My first kiss was great! she showed me ^^ and it was awesome!


----------



## Slyck (Jun 4, 2011)

I do wish that obnoxious little girls would learn that obnoxious little boy's eyes are meant to see out of and not to receive spittle.



Clayton said:


> And thats the story of how you got aids


 Do I have to say it? I think the "..on so many levels" remark is built in here.


----------



## Conker (Jun 4, 2011)

nharmonia said:


> My first was with my best friend, N. He's who I named my profile after. I may be lesbian, but he's the best guy there is. We consider ourselves to be twins, and we don't even use our real last names anymore, so we both call ourselves Harmonia. BTW, we consider ourselves to be siblings and lovers. He's amazing...


 In a thread with guys talking about kissing other guys (or hoping to in most cases), your post was the gayest thing written.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 4, 2011)

Conker said:


> In a thread with guys talking about kissing other guys (or hoping to in most cases), your post was the gayest thing written.


 
I concur.

Also, the "we consider ourselves siblings and lovers" is just plain fucked up.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh god, I tried to repress the memory of it.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 4, 2011)

Slyck said:


> Do I have to say it? I think the "..on so many levels" remark is built in here.


 It's Clayton

I kinda expected it


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah, that was a mistake. I wasn't really thinking there. Hmm. Anyways, I think I'll delete that now before I get any more hate...

Krystal


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 5, 2011)

Incredibly unnoteworthy that it's noteworthy for its unnoteworthiness.


----------



## fisk (Jun 5, 2011)

Was pretty bad, I didn't really like the person at the time, and just wanted a kiss, you know? I felt so bad after.

My first kiss with someone I love was amazing though <3


----------



## Tissemand (Jun 8, 2011)

I had a friend from IRC (now a defunct network) and we met up at the Bite of Seattle last year. We did some things, including kissing, but it just wasn't very satisfying... him and I weren't in a relationship and it lacked feeling. -sigh- Waste of a first kiss ._.


----------



## InflatedSnake (Jun 8, 2011)

fisk said:


> Was pretty bad, I didn't really like the person at the time, and just wanted a kiss, you know? I felt so bad after.


 
Aww .



fisk said:


> My first kiss with someone I love was amazing though <3


D'awwwwww .


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 9, 2011)

It was ok, just a pretty quick kiss at the end of a date. There have been better since the first one though thats for sure haha.


----------



## Drakonman (Jun 9, 2011)

Didn't ever kiss the guy I was with for a year. Yeah... we skipped 3 whole bases. ROFL


----------



## Thatch (Jun 9, 2011)

fisk said:


> I didn't really like the person at the time, and just wanted a kiss, you know?


 
I honestly don't know. I have some self-respect left.


----------



## anero (Jun 9, 2011)

It was probably the most average feeling I've ever felt.

Like, afterward, we were both, "oh, cool, we kissed. HAHA TIME FOR FUCKING"


----------



## Sar (Jun 9, 2011)

14, house party,blonde, epic. next!


----------



## Melzi (Jun 11, 2011)

I was 13, it was with my best friend back then.
I loved it, but then it was a little awkward after at school. I didn't know how to make the switch from best friends to a relationship... He didn't talk to me for a couple years.

First kiss with the man I'll marry, his lips were quivering. I was his first kiss. I loved making him submissive with my kisses.


----------



## CAThulu (Jun 11, 2011)

My first kiss was so good my blood left my brain and i got lost driving home


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 11, 2011)

Don't remember it super well, but it was good tho nothing amazing.
I think cause we both were nervous. Tho our second time was a lot better. ^^


----------



## Browder (Jun 11, 2011)

I honestly don't remember mine. :/ 

So probably nothing special.


----------



## ArgonTheFox (Jun 11, 2011)

I havent had mine yet. I kissed a guy on the forehead at my school as a joke but like I didnt count that.

and when I was younger I had a girlfriend that I kissed on the cheek a few times. dont count them either.


----------



## InflatedSnake (Jun 11, 2011)

Drakonman said:


> Didn't ever kiss the guy I was with for a year. Yeah... we skipped 3 whole bases. ROFL


 Heh .



Melzi said:


> I was 13, it was with my best friend back then.
> I loved it, but then it was a little awkward after at school. I didn't know how to make the switch from best friends to a relationship... He didn't talk to me for a couple years.
> 
> First kiss with the man I'll marry, his lips were quivering. I was his first kiss. I loved making him submissive with my kisses.


 You married him? That's awesome .


----------



## Raphael (Jun 11, 2011)

My first kiss was alright, but not how I wanted it to happen. My second was 10x better. I was with someone in mah room, lights were off, but the laptop beside us was on and she was laying on me, we were watching Kassem G or something. And then she kinda' turned to me, I raised my hand, the laptop turned OFF because of the screen saver thing... and we kinda looked at each other for a sec, and then connected.

And it was amazing.


----------



## Night-san (Jun 11, 2011)

Lmfao, mine was in kindergarten, if that counts. I don't remember how it was, only that it was with the boy across the street. xD

If you're not counting the elementary school "lol I dating hurr" thing, it was probably sometime during one of the late night dare-games my friends and I tend to get into when we're all hanging late-night at someone's place.


----------



## PositivelyPolar (Jun 11, 2011)

My first kiss was another end o' the date thing, but I wasn't really into it and later broke up with him. Not because I didn't like him but because he refused to talk to me for long periods of time, and then suddenly showered me with attention for 2-3 day periods. Can I call mood whiplash? >.>

Oh, and I don't count it. I was shy, and because of that he missed.




CAThulu said:


> My first kiss was so good my blood left my brain and i got lost driving home


Also, this amuses me. xD


----------



## Raphael (Jun 11, 2011)

InflatedSnake said:


> Mine was alright, I was 15 and we hit our teeth together at first, but we just laughed it off and the actual kiss was pretty good!
> How about you?



Everytime I hear that, my teeth feel weird. That would suck. The worst is to imagine somebody putting your lower jaw in between their upper and lower jaws and grinding against your teeth. Oh god... >.<


----------



## ANPUTWOLFGODDESS (Jun 11, 2011)

Mine was wonderful... and I'm still with the person I shared my first kiss with and he is my fiancee *giggles*


----------



## Zapydos2 (Jun 12, 2011)

My first kiss was nasty and felt kind of forced. :\


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 12, 2011)

I used to watch like, kid's cartoons and shows, and there would always be an episode about the first kiss.
Not much about cartoon _adults _getting their first kiss in there.
Not much.
At all.
...

I'm just gonna put this out there that I _could have_, goddamnit.


----------



## 350125 GO! (Jun 21, 2011)

She tasted like bud lite and Spaghetti O's.


----------



## William (Jun 21, 2011)

350125 GO! said:


> She tasted like bud lite and Spaghetti O's.


~Trailer park love~

My first kiss was like this (with random guy at a sporting event).
It was fun. I was 16.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 21, 2011)

My first kiss doesn't exist.

Foreveralone.jpg


----------



## Delta (Jun 21, 2011)

You know the stupid ass Nickleback song that comes on the radio sometimes?
That part where he bellows "This is the girl I first kissed, I was so nervous that I almost missed"?

That was me at 15 on a summer night with a friend who should have stayed a friend. Only difference is, I did miss.


----------



## eversleep (Jun 22, 2011)

Terrible, I was a desperate 16 year old and it was with some old fat guy in his van. It felt like he was trying to eat me. D: And he burped during it too. I almost threw up.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Jun 22, 2011)

It was good, but unfulfilling, with my best friend in primary school.


----------



## SpiralHorn (Jun 22, 2011)

Mine was pretty bad. I was way more into it than he was, and I was 13 so of course I had no idea what I was doing.



> Terrible, I was a desperate 16 year old and it was with some old fat guy  in his van. It felt like he was trying to eat me. D: And he burped  during it too. I almost threw up.



Oh man, that made me sick just reading it.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Jun 22, 2011)

SpiralHorn said:


> Oh man, that made me sick just reading it.


 I'm pretty sure (at least I hope) they weren't serious.


----------



## eversleep (Jun 22, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> I'm pretty sure (at least I hope) they weren't serious.


I wish I wasn't. =( I'll put it this way; this guy was so old and fat and desperate for anything he could get, he was willing to mess with a minor and risk going to jail.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 22, 2011)

SpiralHorn said:


> Oh man, that made me sick just reading it.


 
That's the only feeling you'll get reading his posts.


----------



## Johann (Jun 22, 2011)

The single most awkward experience ever.


----------

